# Went and saw my baby again



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

*Went and saw my baby again(updated with DNA result)*

We go and see our little baby once a week since he/she was hatched. This time I was able to see mom and dad. The dad is a lutino and I'm not sure what mom is though. the first time he said he would be a cinnamon pearl. this time his answer was something else. He said yellow something can't remember if it was linked? We will probably get the dna tomorrow and were assuming a girl. Any suggestions? all our current pets are Fluffy, izzy, Jake,(lizards) angel, ****** (cats) and Rickey and lucy (budgies). my kids picked out Lulu, Elsa and Bandit. I don't care foe any of them and am a loss.

Parent photo last one mom on left right dad does anyone what mutation baby could be?


yay!!!!:clap: I just the DNA results and it's a girl as predicted


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Your baby is so cute!! The mother looks like a cinnamon pearl


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

han93 said:


> Your baby is so cute!! The mother looks like a cinnamon pearl


Thanks, I thought thats what he said originally, He can answer the same question diffrently every time lol. mom was really pretty I sure hope my girl (were assuming girl based on pearl) gets those good looks.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I think she will! She already looks like a little beauty


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Your little one is darling!


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> Your little one is darling!


Thank you, I can't wait to bring her home. 5-7 weeks to go


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What a beautiful chick!


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> What a beautiful chick!


Thanks I thought so too, although they say ugly duckling this is my baby. I am a proud momma


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a beautiful baby. I'm pretty sure your chick is a female. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> What a beautiful baby. I'm pretty sure your chick is a female. Just gorgeous!



Thanks, DNA came back and she is indeed a girl!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaay for being DNA'd a Girl  What a gorgeous baby!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------

